# CGC at 5 mos old!



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh attended his very first obedience class and last week earned the AKC Canine Good Citizen certificate in his first try...not too bad for 5 mos old. Tonight while I was at the obedience club monthly meeting, he chewed up my favorite sandal while my husband was home 'watching' him! Figures, it's the first thing he's ever destroyed- guess I'm bragging that it took him that long to do it!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Stosh attended his very first obedience class and last week earned the AKC Canine Good Citizen certificate in his first try...not too bad for 5 mos old. Tonight while I was at the obedience club monthly meeting, he chewed up my favorite sandal while my husband was home 'watching' him! Figures, it's the first thing he's ever destroyed- guess I'm bragging that it took him that long to do it!


 Lol!! What a smart boy, congrats to Stosh on the Canine Good Citizen certificate!!! Koda already chews my shoes :crazy:


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Guess since he had proof on paper he figured he had nothing to loose.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mu husband travels a lot so this was the first time the two of them were home alone- I guess Stosh figured what the heck...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats! I am working towards the CGC, my goal is to try in 9 weeks after his obedience class...
How did you get him to stay for 3 minutes with out you in sight?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Renee, it's not really a "stay", someone holds the leash for you. The dog doesn't have to remain in any particular position either, they can sit, stand, or lay down. All they have to do is not freak out when you leave or show undue stress - whining, pacing, etc.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh...ok, I misunderstood...that will be easier to achieve....I HOPE.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

For us that was the easy part! Getting Halo not to jump up to greet the CGC evaluator, not so easy.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Too funny, yes I would have to agree that sitting to be pet will be the hardest!!!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program

That is a tough test for a puppy! Congrats! 

We start class next week, so I would hope to have the CGC by 6 months. Leaving the room and meeting another dog will be our toughest challenges. He loves to play with every dog he meets.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice job. Keep going. What are your goals with the puppy?

I will say that in Joy's class last night, I left her with a total strager while I did the walk through. She could see me (she has passed the CGC test). And she was not a total idiot, she just sat there with Zephr the Doberman. 

I left her again with my instructor to do the walk through again at the halfway point, more to leave the dog than walk the course. Again she sat and just watched me, with her little evil mind saying I will get you for this.... 

The CGC test is really a nice set of tests and a good starting point for so many other things. If I had never left my dog with someone else, then I would have had to crate her for this, or take my chances of her being a complete nutjob. Especially with a total stranger.

(This was a small training class, and one of the participants brought a friend. So it was not like being at a show and recruiting someone to hold my dog.)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! What a smart puppy!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

:shrug:Well done!! AKC recommends re-taking the test if your dog passes before a year of age. Havoc passed at 9 months, I did not retake it! No way he would pass the supervised separation now.:shrug:


----------

